# A must for every garage



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

*I found these little 1/24 scale tire changer and tire balancer in my local hobby shop... At 7 bucks each, I had to add them to my garage diorama !!!*




























*Got em' into the garage and got em' to work !!!*


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Very neat. Here's a link: Phoenix Toys .


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Now that is what I need to complete a couple of garage Dio's I have.


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Man ,and those are some great prices.:thumbsup:


----------

